
“There is virtually no software - it is a very safe Aircraft” (2009) [pdf] - scandox
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/229037/1025.pdf
======
scandox
Title taken from this classic passage:

"You should start with the assumption this aircraft isn’t safe. You start with
the assumption it is a fatigued aircraft. Prove to me that the wings are going
to stay on. Prove to me that the engines will keep flying. Prove to me that
the engineers that are servicing these engines have not become complacent
because they have been working on them so long. Regularly, when I joined
QinetiQ, people would say: this is a steam driven aircraft, nothing can go
wrong with it, it is all hard wired, there is virtually no software, there is
very low risk, it is a very safe aircraft. That is the wrong position to be
in, especially if you are a safety engineer."

Page. 547

